# First Americans Set to Drive the BMW Hydrogen 7 on U.S. Roadways



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Running in hydrogen mode, the BMW Hydrogen 7 essentially emits nothing but water vapor, representing a major step in reducing harmful CO2 emissions.

More...


----------

